

Parsing Miss South Carolina's Statement - vuknje
http://blog.powerset.com/2007/8/31/parsing-miss-south-carolina

======
portLAN
Someone posted a perfect set-up for this and I nailed it:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=48652>

Apparently there are still some people who haven't seen the clip yet. They
must be working harder on their start-ups.

------
motoko
I don't know if finding meaning in a statement of no meaning is something
worth bragging about...

------
blader
Sadly, "Who doesn't have maps?" doesn't seem to return any results.

My new startup: [<http://youtube.com/watch?v=pzDS3i4vv6w>] Like Such as Maps!

------
Tichy
Understanding women: the final frontier for AI research?

------
jey
She sounds like a talking Markov chain.

------
rrival
I think Kimmel said it best: <http://tinyurl.com/2abgv8>

------
SwellJoe
I'm from South Carolina, you insensitive clod.

~~~
forgotmylastone
You sound much more like you are from 'Slashdot'.

~~~
SwellJoe
Aren't we all?

~~~
forgotmylastone
yeah

